# Star Tribune Editorial: Devils Lake



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/561/4769126.html


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I say let the SOB flood. The wet cycle will only last so long, but who really knows??

If the lake goes up another 5 feet, the whole area is in serious trouble. But the fishing sure will be good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I say...close every channel from the north that was built to drain into DL.Let those people deal with water on THEIR land instead of passing in on to someone else!!! :******:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I am all for more structure!!! Let her grow. I personally think that creating an outlet to the Cheyenne will hurt more ecologically than most realize. :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Atta boy Duke - Save the Sheyenne!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Not following the issue as close as some, but I am thinking why drain what has become a world class fishery. How much money does the lake bring to the town and state?? Can't a buy-out program be carried out to compensate land lost??


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Eric

I hear ya!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

So, some of you guys are agreeing with a Minneapolis newspaper editorial? Hmmm.

Are you saying those Minnesota guys are right some of the time?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Doesn't matter who said what first.

Just going with the gut!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

20 years ago it was "build more canals to fill it up, its too low..." Now we are hearing "drain it out, its too high"...Nobdy will ever be happy. Its called nature.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I say leave it be.Its mother nature doing her thing. I think if you build on a flood plain and it floods tough s#*t move.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'll admit it Perry  Now get back and pass the stadium bills.......


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Eric,

One of my close friends is the prime lobbyist for the City of Minneapolis. He and I have talked about the stadium bills. Two weeks ago, he thought there was a pretty good chance. Now, I don't know. Things get pretty crazy at the legislature this time of year. But, getting the Twins back on TV has helped.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I gotta agree let it flood!!!! More structure...That sounds good to me!!

Mav....


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Bring the gore tex. Your feet are going to get wet!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I thought it was interesting that there is a tie vote and that night they reach an agreement with Fox Sports. It was great watching the game last night. I was really hoping they would get something done this year on a stadium. Well let me know if you hear anything Perry, thanks. Ok back to the topic......


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

They, FEMA purchased a ton of homes in Fargo/Moorhead because of flooding, why can't they do it for Devils Lake?

I wonder why Churches Ferry is called Churches Ferry, did a ferry service once run here?

Let her flood, just remember to have the fence posts and barb wire removed ahead of the water.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I got the low down last night on the proposed DL outlet. They will be installing 2 12" pipes and numerous pump stations to move the water to the sheyenne. The project is already underway.

And I thought I would be able to fish there.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I bet not a single one of you would be saying let it flood if you farmed land or owned a house that was going under. The tough **** argument only holds water until it's you that has to say it.

We are all pretty much in a flood plane, it just depends on how severe (100-year, 500-year, 1,000 year etc.). To my understanding Devils Lake is at historic levels, and in the late '80s the Corps released a report that it would take over 20 years of above average precipitation to bring DL up to average levels.We all know it took considerably less time for that to happen. I guess I can't blame anyone for building 20 feet above the lake at that point.

Ken, are channels/ditches bringing water into the natural Devils Lake watershed that wouldn't otherwise be contributing to the lake levels? If so, I agree that water from outside the watershed be dealt with in its rightful area. Screw canada and let them have the water they deserve.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup...I drive over channel A every time I go to DL...all that water is coming from the north....down Channel A and into DL.


----------

